# US airlines willing to accept 'regrettable but necessary' flig



## saxman (Dec 21, 2007)

US airlines willing to accept 'regrettable but necessary' flight caps in NYC

Friday December 21, 2007

Following months of lobbying against the potential implementation of congestion pricing and/or an auction of existing capacity at New York JFK and Newark, US airlines operating at the airports appear willing to accept flight caps and make voluntary scheduling changes to avoid imposition of what they believe would have been far more damaging congestion-reduction proposals.

Story Here


----------

